

Reach Silverpop email segments on Facebook - brainflake
http://blog.gochime.com/post/98228799492/gochime-integrates-with-silverpop-brings-enterprise

======
AVTizzle
>>GoChime offers the ability to create lookalike audiences modeled on synced
Silverpop Lists and Queries or even of customers that are engaging with your
emails, such as email openers or link clickers.

That's a key feature. A very clever way to target the less-engaged members of
a Silverpop list.

